# Error de principiante en formula #¡VALOR!



## rapidito78840

Amigos 
Alguien me podria de Favor en decir porque me sale #¡VALOR!  y como puedo evitar que salga, deveria salir " 0 " o no deberia salir nada, como le puedo hacer para evitar que salga "#¡VALOR!" ?

las celdas estan formateadas como numericas ....Informac para Dec estatal 2005 polo.xlsGHIJ2ISR ESTADO3A CARGO 5%PAGOS PROVA PAGAR4453.000.00453.005967.000.00967.0061,474.000.001,474.0072,156.000.002,156.0082,831.000.002,831.0093,567.000.003,567.00104,257.000.004,257.00115,052.000.005,052.0012 0.00#VALOR!13 0.00#VALOR!14 0.00#VALOR!15 0.00#VALOR!1620,757.000.0017datos


----------



## LEONEL

hola Rapidito
desde la celda G12 en adelante hacia abajo tiene lo siguiente
=+'Calculo Edo'!G12, para hecr referencia a otra hoja se pone asi
=+Calculo Edo!G12 la formula que tu tienes es un texto porque lo pusiste entre comillas por eso te marca el error desde I12 en adelante puesto que i2 y las de mas abajo dependen de G12

tambien checa la otra hoja Calculo Edo posiblemente tenga textos


----------



## rapidito78840

Leonel:
esta asi porque excel automaticamente pone ese valor cuando le pongo a la celda que me traiga el valor de otra celda en otra hoja. tengo que formatear todas las celdas entonces a que ? porque todas estan formateadas a numeros, inclusive de donde viene la informacion
saludos


----------



## bmacias

Concido con Leonel en que el problemas esta con las comillas. 

Si embargo si quieres evitar que aprezca el error intenta esta formula en la celda I12,
=IF(ISERROR(G11-H11),"",(G11-H11))

Yo manejo la version en ingles asi que suerte con la traduccion.

Saludos.


----------



## rapidito78840

bmacias said:
			
		

> Concido con Leonel en que el problemas esta con las comillas.
> Saludos.



El asunto es que Excel trae automaticamente las comillas, si se las quito me saca una ventana que dice "actualizar Archivo", de donde proviene la cantidad es de otra hoja llamada "calculo-Edo" y de donde saca el valor esta una formula "IF" creo que es ahi donde esta el problema ( aunque la celda esta formateada como "numero"  y la formula es esta :

=SI(Ingresos!L6>0,T4,""), ahi sale la cantidad =  453.


----------



## rapidito78840

bmacias said:
			
		

> Si embargo si quieres evitar que aprezca el error intenta esta formula en la celda I12,
> =IF(ISERROR(G11-H11),"",(G11-H11))
> saludos.



con esta formula lo unico que me trae es : #¿NOMBRE?


uff que problema ...

saludos y gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Juan Pablo González

porque toca traducir la fórmula

=SI(ESERROR(...


----------



## rapidito78840

Gracias Sr. Pablo...

Archivo Corregido y trabajando  !!!!!


----------

